# Leixcon MPX Native reverb - a no brainer at $29, or is something else better for ~ price this BF ?



## ManicMiner (Nov 12, 2018)

I just got rid of my Valhalla Vintage verb which I kind of regret, so I've been open to looking at other reverbs.
https://lexiconpro.com/en-US/product_families/plugins (The MPX Native popped up for $29). Is this a no brainer or is there something else better low priced this black friday season ?

(my genres cinematic, orchestral and EDM.)

I've largely avoided the iLok world, but this plugin is tempting me.
I'd rather avoid being a USB port down and yet another software management tool on my PC though.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 12, 2018)

Audio Deluxe has Nomad Factory _ 80's Spaces @ $39. and NF Site has free demo download.

http://download.plugivery.com/pvdl/?do=browse&dir=release&os=windows&bid=39

I searched a lot and purchased MPX Native. Waaay early for me to critique for you, but so far I'm quite pleased. It also has a Demo to try.

iLok seems to vary with products, but you should load the iLok License Mgr to check if Lexicon MPX can be Activated on your PC vs iLok Dongle. Some products work well this way.

Good luck!


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 12, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> I just got rid of my Valhalla Vintage verb which I kind of regret, so I've been open to looking at other reverbs.
> https://lexiconpro.com/en-US/product_families/plugins (The MPX Native popped up for $29). Is this a no brainer or is there something else better low priced this black friday season ?


Less expensive lexicon than Valhalla. Wow


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 12, 2018)

What's the difference between this version of the reverb (MPX) and the version included in the Native Reverb Bundle? thx


----------



## Divico (Nov 12, 2018)

Already wanted to buy. But ilok dongle ... No thanks


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 12, 2018)

Divico said:


> Already wanted to buy. But ilok dongle ... No thanks


This is whats putting me off too tbh. Another USB port sacrificed... another piece of software hanging around in the background (iLok manager).

Unless I find out that the MPX Native is too immense to pass up for $29 that is. Hence this thread.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 12, 2018)

Divico said:


> Already wanted to buy. But ilok dongle ... No thanks



How have you avoided ilok all this time? I have like 50 things that use it. Just join the dark side already!


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 12, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> What's the difference between this version of the reverb (MPX) and the version included in the Native Reverb Bundle? thx


Anyone?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 12, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> I just got rid of my Valhalla Vintage verb which I kind of regret, so I've been open to looking at other reverbs.
> https://lexiconpro.com/en-US/product_families/plugins (The MPX Native popped up for $29). Is this a no brainer or is there something else better low priced this black friday season ?
> 
> (my genres cinematic, orchestral and EDM.)
> ...





fwiw why don't you just get VVV again? It's a great reverb, from a wonderful developer.
I don't have MPX but from my understanding it's limited, most users rave about PCM I don't hear people raving about MPX like we hear about VVV.
I have VVV and imo it's a bargain for $50.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 12, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> Anyone?



*~~ $270.* …..  

{ The MPX Native Reverb Plug-in delivers that legendary “Lexicon sound” through a single polymorphic plug-in with seven different reverb types:
Small Plate, Large Plate, Small Hall, Large Hall, Small Chamber, Large Chamber, Room } 100 Presets tho. 
-----------------------------------------------------
@ goalie composer
( or Demo VRoom ). I picked up MPX instead due to cost difference _ got down to ~$23. at JRRShop. )

Have VPlate and very comfortable with Valhalla verbs.


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 12, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> *~~ $270.* …..
> 
> { The MPX Native Reverb Plug-in delivers that legendary “Lexicon sound” through a single polymorphic plug-in with seven different reverb types:
> Small Plate, Large Plate, Small Hall, Large Hall, Small Chamber, Large Chamber, Room } 100 Presets tho.
> ...


Thx


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 12, 2018)

@kgdrum


> fwiw why don't you just get VVV again? It's a great reverb, from a wonderful developer.
> I don't have MPX but from my understanding it's limited, most users rave about PCM I don't hear people raving about MPX like we hear about VVV.
> I have VVV and imo it's a bargain for $50.



Funnily enough I was pondering re-buying it.
I sold VVV because I thought I hadn't used it much. Then I opened some old projects and got a lot more "VVV is missing" warnings. So I used it more than I reckoned. Strange thing though - I never fell in love with it. Perhaps I should try V-Room or something else? I think VVV is their latest though.
I posted a thread and even emailed Valh' support before buying it asking, "which one of your verbs is best for cinematic-orchestral?" and they recommended VVV. I could probably pick it back up for $35 used somewhere, thats the going price. At the moment I'm not sure about it tbh.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 12, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> @kgdrum
> 
> 
> Funnily enough I was pondering re-buying it.
> ...




For Cinematic /Orchestral I don't know if VVV would actually be my choice.
I'm a bit of a Reverb junkie.........
I have & love Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven is amazing it sells for $69,it will probably sell for $49 Black Friday or during the Holiday's,it's simply stunning!

It's different price range have you ever checked out Breeze 2? I suspect there will be a sale soon. During the summer it was on sale for $75,it's great!!

fwiw many times when Lexicon has had sales I've noticed many people who bought MPX or LPX wished they had spent more and gotten PCM native, granted it's way more $$$$ ($237 at Audio deluxe) but it's a great bundle.

I went with Exponential reverbs for the Lexicon sound again pricey not in the $29 or $50 range but very Lexicon inspired(the developer was the creator of many of the Lexicon reverbs before he left and started his own company)I have PhoenixVerb, R2, Nimbus and Excalibur they're great but pricey.

IMO for Cinematic/Orchestral I recommend Seventh Heaven or Breeze 2 during a sale

Good luck


----------



## tokatila (Nov 13, 2018)

goalie composer said:


> What's the difference between this version of the reverb (MPX) and the version included in the Native Reverb Bundle? thx



4/7 Reverb algorithms (e.g. Random Hall is missing), less tweakability?


----------



## Divico (Nov 13, 2018)

ka00 said:


> How have you avoided ilok all this time? I have like 50 things that use it. Just join the dark side already!


Dont own that much software and the ones with ilok dont need a dongle just online licensing


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 13, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> For Cinematic /Orchestral I don't know if VVV would actually be my choice.
> I'm a bit of a Reverb junkie.........
> I have & love Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven is amazing it sells for $69,it will probably sell for $49 Black


thanks @kgdrum ...

When it comes to reverbs I'm a novice. I don't actually know what "_makes a good reverb_". I know that a stereo convolution reverb is better than a mono one, I know that the ability to EQ off the muddy low end is essential, but pretty much all reverbs have that facility. What makes one better than the other?
I read that convolution reverbs are better for orchestral stuff, and algorithmic ones better for EDM genre. VVV is algorithmic.
That is the extent of my knowledge basically.

Seventh Heaven is iLok, and I think you have to buy the iLok separately.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 13, 2018)

Then there is the feeling. How you receive the reverb sound how it makes you vibrate and how it makes you understand the space and the atmosphere. It's a story of taste and personal choice. It's up to you to create your own sound universe. You can also, with it, place the instruments in front, behind, in old or famous sound spaces with pleasant acoustics or in unknown spaces to explore, to create. It must highlight the timbre of your instruments without distorting them and make them tell a story or participate in the construction of new tones.
Which one do you prefer below : 


ManicMiner said:


> thanks @kgdrum ...
> 
> When it comes to reverbs I'm a novice. I don't actually know what "_makes a good reverb_". I know that a stereo convolution reverb is better than a mono one, I know that the ability to EQ off the muddy low end is essential, but pretty much all reverbs have that facility. What makes one better than the other?
> I read that convolution reverbs are better for orchestral stuff, and algorithmic ones better for EDM genre. VVV is algorithmic.


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 13, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Then there is the feeling.


thanks - hard to know the "feeling" of a plugin before you buy it though - most of these don't have demos. And feeling probably grows on you.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 13, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> thanks - hard to know the "feeling" of a plugin before you buy it though - most of these don't have demos. And feeling probably grows on you.


Yes, but Lexicon, Waves (IR1), EW Spaces II and Valhalla .. have demo versions of their effect modules.


----------



## Henu (Nov 13, 2018)

Spaces for realism, Lexicon for the vibe.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 13, 2018)

idem for less expensive with Waves IR1 and Valhallaroom


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> thanks - hard to know the "feeling" of a plugin before you buy it though - most of these don't have demos. And feeling probably grows on you.



fwiw _ Audio Deluxe just posted Eventide_ Blackhole for $69.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> fwiw _ Audio Deluxe just posted Eventide_ Blackhole for $69.


And I believe it is on sale for $42 at JRRShop (in cart).


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> And I believe it is on sale for $42 at JRRShop (in cart).



Seems it's back to $69 at JRR, bit Eventide Site has it at $49. That will work !


----------



## Crowe (Nov 16, 2018)

Dammit. I've been looking at this Reverb too, but the iLok makes it a definite 'no'.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 19, 2018)

I have a MPX 500 and LXP-1 here, but I rarely use them at all. 
Still good to know today ruined the value of MPX hardware as the plugin is the price of a dinner, does the same algorithms, no DAC/ADC needed, no recording of a return track needed and you could just hit Save in your DAW.


----------

